# MTM Shirts for $19.99 Only



## Natty Shirts

*Crush the heat with this cool deal from Natty*​
Natty is offering Independence Day Special to our loyal members it is a one time deal. All custom made shirts for $19.99 till July 5th. One of the biggest sale of the summer. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today.


----------



## Natty Shirts

"Natty Shirts, your custom shirt maker, is offering a fantastic Independence Day Special, exclusively for Fedora Lounge members! This is a one time deal.
All custom made shirts are now $19.99- only till July 5th! One of the biggest sales of the summer. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today to take advantage of our Independence Day Special!"


----------



## YoungSweet

Hi Natty Shirts,
I'm sort of a newbie here and in a market for a few shirts. I decided to give you guys a shot after reading the posts from other threads. I want to clarify a few things. Can I go ahead and purchase a few shirts to take advantage of your current sale and work with you guys to have one shirt made to test out the fit before giving the go ahead for the rest of the shirts? Or should I just order one, make sure it all well and good before making the rest of the purchase?

Thx
YS


----------



## alphadelta

Thank you for your sale info. Looking at your web site, I do not see information on the weight of each shirt fabric. I would like to see fabric weight listed (in grams) as it is difficult to tell from just the swatches.


----------



## Natty Shirts

YoungSweet said:


> Hi Natty Shirts,
> I'm sort of a newbie here and in a market for a few shirts. I decided to give you guys a shot after reading the posts from other threads. I want to clarify a few things. Can I go ahead and purchase a few shirts to take advantage of your current sale and work with you guys to have one shirt made to test out the fit before giving the go ahead for the rest of the shirts? Or should I just order one, make sure it all well and good before making the rest of the purchase?
> 
> Thx
> YS


YoungSweet Thank you for your interest. You can go for both options but if you buy one shirt first you will have to pay 2 shipping charges whereas you can avail a great option of trial shirt on order of 5 or more shirts which will save you one shipping charge extra. Plus this sales will be over by the time you will be ready to order more. So we will suggest you to order 5 or more which will enable us to send you one shirt as trial of size first.


----------



## Natty Shirts

alphadelta said:


> Thank you for your sale info. Looking at your web site, I do not see information on the weight of each shirt fabric. I would like to see fabric weight listed (in grams) as it is difficult to tell from just the swatches.


Sir we will try to get it done soon but it may take some time to get the exact weight info.


----------



## YoungSweet

Thanks for the quick response. If the trial shirt doesn't work out, will you send me a 2nd trial shirt to make sure the adjustment meets my expectation before proceeding with the rest of the order?


----------



## Natty Shirts

YoungSweet said:


> Thanks for the quick response. If the trial shirt doesn't work out, will you send me a 2nd trial shirt to make sure the adjustment meets my expectation before proceeding with the rest of the order?


Sir we do provide remake but not trial again. This you can discuss with [email protected] who will be better in assisting you with it.


----------



## DaveS

Hello Naty,

I've missed the sale, but had a question.

I've not purchased made to measure shirts before. I have what I consider to be a bit of a longer neck. Many shirts (actually most, Arrow being an exception at times) off the rack have, in my opinion, too narrow a collar for me. These therefore do not come up high enough on my neck, even with the top button closed.

Is is possible to specify collar height and point length measurements?


----------



## YoungSweet

the sale is still there. i had troubles with the site last night and was told that they are extending the sale one more day bc of technical issues.


----------



## Natty Shirts

DaveS said:


> Hello Naty,
> 
> I've missed the sale, but had a question.
> 
> I've not purchased made to measure shirts before. I have what I consider to be a bit of a longer neck. Many shirts (actually most, Arrow being an exception at times) off the rack have, in my opinion, too narrow a collar for me. These therefore do not come up high enough on my neck, even with the top button closed.
> 
> Is is possible to specify collar height and point length measurements?


Our customers had to face some issues due to load and so we have extended our sales for the weekend. Now you can enjoy this price till 7th July 2013 which will not be extended. Yes you can customize every inch of your Natty Shirt which includes collar height and point as well.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all, last 24 hours of sales have started and this will not be extended anymore. Visit Natty Shirts and book your shirt in $19.99 only right now before it is late.


----------



## Natty Shirts

It is our pleasure to make your shirts for you, made for your body and all its unique quirks. Now, let Natty dress you in our cool-breeze 100% cotton summer fabrics. Make your shirt of the right cloth, and the heat can't touch you.

Our newest deal of the season: *"Get your Natty custom dress shirt starting at just $22.99!"*


----------



## smmrfld

Just curious if these shirts will ever be sold at their "regular" price.


----------



## Natty Shirts

smmrfld said:


> Just curious if these shirts will ever be sold at their "regular" price.


 Sir, 

Just to be honest with you no body has ever asked this question before,so we are caught off guard and to be frank, usually everyone is pleased with the sales and the promotions we offer monthly. We started with these diffrent promotions in feburary, keeping in consideration the economic issues we are all facing on a daily basis we as a company decided to give our loyal clients a break on the regular pricing and decided to meat our goals by increasing the volume other than the margin on the price. If you look at the pricing before febuarary and during feburary as well we did the promotion only for (AAAC) exclusive members but due to special requests from users of other forum members we had to extend the promotions to different forums as well. You will be soon see the regular prices on board as well.


----------



## smmrfld

Natty Shirts said:


> Sir,
> 
> Just to be honest with you no body has ever asked this question before,so we are caught off guard and to be frank, usually everyone is pleased with the sales and the promotions we offer monthly. We started with these diffrent promotions in feburary, keeping in consideration the economic issues we are all facing on a daily basis we as a company decided to give our loyal clients a break on the regular pricing and decided to meat our goals by increasing the volume other than the margin on the price. If you look at the pricing before febuarary and during feburary as well we did the promotion only for (AAAC) exclusive members but due to special requests from users of other forum members we had to extend the promotions to different forums as well. You will be soon see the regular prices on board as well.


Of course everyone appreciates a good deal. It's just that when a vendor regularly offers promotions that result in significant discounts off the "regular" price, it's very hard for a buyer to determine when, or if, they should pull the trigger on the sale. Just look at the JAB thread added today if you need an example of why constant discounting can lead to trouble.


----------



## sillygirl60

19.99 sounds too good to be true. Anyone else purchased here?


----------



## Natty Shirts

sillygirl60 said:


> 19.99 sounds too good to be true. Anyone else purchased here?


Sir we have at least 13 pages of reviews and discussion thread in this forum as well. If you need to find reviews you can view them on our site as well as on this same forum.


----------



## MRR

smmrfld said:


> Just curious if these shirts will ever be sold at their "regular" price.


Have you asked this of CT or CML? While I understand the issues people have with JAB pricing scheme, this forum is one for fashion and quality, not marketing. As such, most JAB complaints are that the quality is low and other suits of comparable pricing but better quality can be purchased.

Natty Shirts has provided many opportunities to obtain a shirt to test out for very little investment on the buyer's end. If you think the quality does not match the price, don't buy it and feel free to leave a review. But for my sake, don't suggest that it would be more honest if they began selling their shirts at a price point I cannot afford.

As for my review:
I, for one, have purchased shirts ranging from $10.00 to $110.00. I have had issue with all of those shirts. The shirts I purchased from Natty Shirts had a better cut and fit than the $110.00 one, just of a different type of fabric.


----------



## smmrfld

MRR said:


> But for my sake, don't suggest that it would be more honest if they began selling their shirts at a price point I cannot afford.


The question remains valid, regardless of your ability to pay "regular" prices for the shirts.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Sale of the Summer!!!!
Let Natty Shirts, dress you in the new colorful, Smooth& Cool fabrics. Introducing Light weight fabrics that keep you cool in the summer heat and get you ready for that new office look. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today to take advantage of new fabrics till they last!"


----------



## Natty Shirts

All new range of fabrics is now available for the sale price of $22.99 only...
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today before sales end.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Revive your wardrobe with a new collection of dress shirts for work and the night life. Design your own dress shirt for the summer with the help of mild and cool fabrics from NATTY SHIRTS.


----------



## romeo

How can one get a trial shirt which you offer on purchase of 5 or more shirts? can i specify the one to be sent as trial?


----------



## Joe B

I ordered two shirts that arrived earlier this week. I'm very pleased with how they came out. They fit very well, though perhaps a tad long in the shoulder, which I may correct with my next order. (There will definitely be a next order.)

I recommended Natty to a few co-workers this morning. Any thoughts of a referral program?


----------



## Natty Shirts

romeo said:


> How can one get a trial shirt which you offer on purchase of 5 or more shirts? can i specify the one to be sent as trial?


Yes romeo you can specify which shirt you want to get for trial by sending us an email with your order id and shirt id to be produced first. This trial shirt is made by default if you are placing an order for the first time and you order 5 or more shirts and you do not need to do anything separately for that.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Joe B said:


> I ordered two shirts that arrived earlier this week. I'm very pleased with how they came out. They fit very well, though perhaps a tad long in the shoulder, which I may correct with my next order. (There will definitely be a next order.)
> 
> I recommended Natty to a few co-workers this morning. Any thoughts of a referral program?


Thanks for the review Joe B and very good idea of referral program and we will think about it.


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan

Purchased 5 shirts from Natty during a recent sale and choose a standard shirt off the rack with not very much tweaking. I generally fit shirts pretty well off the rack and thought it would be a good place to start and allow to make minor changes and perfect the fit. The first shirt I received arrived. The cloth was excellent and rivals other shirts that are $60 or more. I made some changes received my revised shirt and the fit is absolutely ideal. I am looking forward to completing my order.


----------



## YoungSweet

West Coast Clothes Fan said:


> Purchased 5 shirts from Natty during a recent sale and choose a standard shirt off the rack with not very much tweaking. I generally fit shirts pretty well off the rack and thought it would be a good place to start and allow to make minor changes and perfect the fit. The first shirt I received arrived. The cloth was excellent and rivals other shirts that are $60 or more. I made some changes received my revised shirt and the fit is absolutely ideal. I am looking forward to completing my order.


I'm going through the same process here with 5 shirts. First shirt came is too tight and too short but thats partly my fault in measurement. I've updated the measurement and am waiting on the updated shirt before having the rest made


----------



## Natty Shirts

West Coast Clothes Fan said:


> Purchased 5 shirts from Natty during a recent sale and choose a standard shirt off the rack with not very much tweaking. I generally fit shirts pretty well off the rack and thought it would be a good place to start and allow to make minor changes and perfect the fit. The first shirt I received arrived. The cloth was excellent and rivals other shirts that are $60 or more. I made some changes received my revised shirt and the fit is absolutely ideal. I am looking forward to completing my order.


Thank you West Coast Clothes for posting this review. Thank you YoungSweet


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last week of sales has started. Hurry up visit Natty Shirts and book your shirt right now in just $22.99 only.


----------



## Natty Shirts

New Fabrics in 140S added today.


----------



## Natty Shirts




----------



## Natty Shirts

View attachment 8421
View attachment 8422


Last 2 Days of sales have started. Book your very own Custom Made Shirts only for $22.99, This offer will end o 31st July 2013. Visit Natty Shirts and book it now.


----------



## CJDuncan

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 8421
> View attachment 8422
> 
> 
> Last 2 Days of sales have started. Book your very own Custom Made Shirts only for $22.99, This offer will end o 31st July 2013. Visit Natty Shirts and book it now.


I think now is the time to pull the trigger! After you send the tester shirt if I order 5 or more, how long until the alts are made and verified?


----------



## Natty Shirts

CJDuncan said:


> I think now is the time to pull the trigger! After you send the tester shirt if I order 5 or more, how long until the alts are made and verified?


Our order process completes in 7 to 10 days including delivery and if you opt the option of 5 or more you will get first shirt in 5-7 days and upon size verification you will be sent the rest in 7 days more.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 16 hours of sales have started. All those who have not yet booked the order must hurry up and visit Natty Shirts to get your custom made shirts for $22.99 only.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*50% Off And Free Shipping*

*Natty* will like to introduce to you
The summer end sale
Everything in inventory at 50% 0ff 
Plus free shipping on the order of 3 shirts or more

*Natty* will also like to promote its newest venture for all 
Get your team dress shirt at 50% off with the 
3x3 inch logo handmade hand stitched on your shirt


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Summer Fiesta about to finish*

With August comes the winding down of the summer season, and we are kicking off our end of Sumer sale! All shirts in inventory are now 50% off... Order three or more shirts and we will ship them to your door FREE! 






​We are also introducing a new service for FOOTBALL FANS! 
Dress your half-price dress shirt with the team logo of your choice, hand made and hand stitched to your shirt!

Visit Natty Shirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

10 More Fabrics Added Today. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today.​


----------



## sskim3

Natty Shirts said:


> View attachment 8510
> View attachment 8511
> 
> 10 More Fabrics Added Today. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today.​


From reading reviews, it looks like a lot of the fabrics are on the thinner side. Can you recommend any fabrics that are thicker for the coming fall season?


----------



## Natty Shirts

sskim3 said:


> From reading reviews, it looks like a lot of the fabrics are on the thinner side. Can you recommend any fabrics that are thicker for the coming fall season?


For this reason we have added extra information which can be viewed by clicking each fabric which will guide you Whether or not this fabric is see through. Along with that our last 2 additions contain all non see through and thicker specially latest ones.


----------



## nateo

Natty Shirts, you should probably update your signature. I just ordered 5 shirts, and I didn't see any that were under $27.99.


----------



## Natty Shirts

nateo said:


> Natty Shirts, you should probably update your signature. I just ordered 5 shirts, and I didn't see any that were under $27.99.


Thanks for pointing out. Updated it.


----------



## Natty Shirts




----------



## Natty Shirts

Book your order for $27.99 with
Free shipping on every order of 
3 or more shirts. Get a trial 
shirt sent first to ensure the fit
on every order of 5 or more shirts.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order
right now.​


----------



## kloss

How much would it cost to ship a trial shirt to BC, Canada?


----------



## Natty Shirts

kloss said:


> How much would it cost to ship a trial shirt to BC, Canada?


sorry for delayed response. We deliver at regular price to US/ Canada/ UK and that is $15 for any qty in one order, Plus we have one deal going on in which you can get one shirt shipped to you first as trial without any additional cost if you buy 5 or more shirts. The free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts is also applied. So you won't have to pay any shipping on order of 5 or more shirts and the first one is sent as trial as well.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Last 4 days of sales left. Come hurry up and book your very 
own 100% Cotton custom dress shirts for $27.99 at 
Natty Shirts and enjoy free shipping on every order
of 3 or more shirts.​


----------

